

Has Patent, Will Sue: An Alert to Corporate America - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/14/business/has-patent-will-sue-an-alert-to-corporate-america.html?hpw&_r=0

======
sthu11182
“Once you go thug, though, you can’t unthug,” - true dat.

